# Firplace mantle



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

I need design ideas for my fireplace mantle, we had a fire in the floor in front of the hearth so all tile on floor is new (unfortunately wrong color choice) oh well! That has to stay because the front entry is same tile. We plan to eventually convert to gas. My question is the funky hole meant for wood storage, we never use, it's cold and ugly.
Soooo would you 
1. Drywall over hole retile brick and build a beautiful mantle or
2. Leave hole, retile brick and built beautiful mantle right across all width Or
3. Paint brick with either combo 1 or 2









We plan on eventually removing far left window and door and put in a French door that leads to existing three season porch. Also to the right of fireplace is front entry door.








































Thanks in advance


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Where is your tv? In another room?

would you consider making a cabinet door for the wood opening
and a a simple shelf unit on the wall?
The reason I asked about the tv is you could also
incorporate a flat screen tv on the wall ( but not over the
fire place ...more to the right. 
Are you keeping the light wood surrounding the
brick or going darker... I notice your furniture is dark.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

No tv, we have one in the basement and a spare bedroom, all wood is going to eventually be white, not floors of coarse just all doors and trim. Cabinets won't work above because of the window and entry, I like the idea of putting a door on the wood box though.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I would take a very close look at how the brick was constructed. If it was a brick/tile veneer I would consider removing it and drywalling over the right half where the wood box was. You might be able to save the area around the fireplace and add a mantle. Or replace it with something different. If I did this I would add a tall bookcase or corner unit on the right to balance the wall.
I would not consider leaving the brick all the way to the right if the box was not there.

If it is made of full brick or appears to be more of a demolition project than you want to tackle I would think of ways to re-purpose the cubby. Storage is in short supply in most homes. I would hate to lose that if you don't have to. Perhaps a cover that is removable and decorative (maybe something black wrought iron-ish).

One thing I would not do is paint the brick. It will just look like painted brick and be difficult to clean.


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd probably make a mantle the same as your flooring the entire length. I would fill the hole with two drawers, also fronted with the same wood. You could make a box with a face frame and two drawers, then plunk it right in that hole.


----------



## SammyJoy (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with Zakany. I would turn it into a mantle. Retile it and decorate it accordingly.


----------

